# 2006 Lazer F1 rules/discussion



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Let's get the ball rolling for the summer season:

Jeff (O'tec) will not be able to provide batteries this year so we're going to need to come up with an alternative (IE the SMC 3800 stick packs).

I'll see if I can dig up the rules from last year and post them so that we can work out any changes that everyone might want. Personally, I think that everything went pretty well last year and with the added traction this year I think that it will be even better.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

And the teams:

BMW Sauber
Ferrari
Honda
McLaren - Dish and Brad
Midland - Fred and Derek
Red Bull
Renault
Super Aguri
Toro Rosso
Toyota - Rlegend
Williams


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Any thought on motors? I'd like to see the group run a spec motor, all the same, any brush/spring combo as we did last year. Does anyone have a way to purchace a cheap lot of these? I thought the Reedy's were awesome. Any thoughts?


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

I think Brad and I will be team McLaren once again. We'll be all liquored-up on Johnnie Walker before the mains! 

Oh, the cheapest 3800 stick packs we can find in bulk...thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Rlegend (Mar 28, 2006)

Since its early I will again be using the toyota team livery and I currently don"t have a teammate but I will be ready for a full season.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, I was talking to Jeff again last night and he may be able to hook us up after all. I'll keep everyone posted on batteries.

I think that the motor package that we ran last year was actually pretty good. The xxx brushes in the Reedy motors would last for a few weeks without any major maintenance. Most of us already have the Reedy's so I'd recommend that.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Surprise !*

We are happy to announce that starting this season you will be able to use your personal transponders here at Lazer !! We also have a Spektrum telemetry lap timing trigger that goes down on the track


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Great to hear about the personals, I might get in on the group buy if the price is right.
I am in agreement with leaving things alone as far as the rules go, the racing was very close towards the end of last season and I think that this year will be even more competitive. I was considering running an old F103 chassis with 201 rims and tires since they have released the GT version that has TC style hubs, but I will probably stick with the 201 to avoid the controversy. I would be interested to know how people feel about this. The chassis is rear drive and anything over a mabuchi at Lazer would be insane. There is talk of Tamiya possibly doing a new F1 chassis that might be a hybrid of the 201 and 103, but nothing official and probably a year or more away at the earliest.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Brad 

Some talk of a group buy on the other site..But it looks like they want the money by Monday (4-03)


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm selling my F1 car. PM me if interested.
Thanks.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey guys, I have been running at CEFX this winter and I always wanted to try F1. What is involved with the class. I see there is some team racing but I am not sure if I'll make all the races. 

Plus side is I already have a like new Reedy. I am sure that I could get a car together by April. What do they drive like? Any comparison to my now sold FT TC4? What about tires? Is this an expensive tire class or can I run a few sets all summer long? 

Brandon

Barry-Check your PM.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Brandon,
I will try to keep the answers as simple as possible
Tires- If you take care of them you can run 1 set for the season, although I will run new ones this year, my set from last season are still in good shape. Tamiya tires are the only ones that are legal, and they are available in two compounds Type A and Type B and run roughly $ 40 for a set.
Handling- Different but similar to a TC, the cars tend to dance around more than a TC, but still handle well.
Last year we ran the Reedy spec 19 w/ xxx brushes and they were plenty fast enough, the xxx's are pricey, but you can run 1 set almost the whole season.
The 201 can be very demanding from a maintenance perspective, so if you dont like working on the car between rounds then this may not be your bag.
Reply if you need more info


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

You can also show up at any of the races and run without being on a team. The bottom line is that we want everyone that is interested in F1 to run when they can. It's more of a "fun" class than anything.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

What Fred said, we want and need as many people as we can get. It is a very competitive class, but also alot of fun. The only reason for the warning is that people have gotten into the class and then dropped out after a couple of races because it was too much work. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rlegend (Mar 28, 2006)

Can you tell me what springs to use with the xxx brushes?


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

The heavier the better. I run Trinity purples on just about all my motors these days, and it works for me. Its like anything else, ask 10 guys and get 10 different answers. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah with the XXX's or the 767's in the Reedy quad mag, definitely the purples. Then you can put the biggest gear that will fit on it.


----------



## Rlegend (Mar 28, 2006)

That would be trinity xxx brushes #TRI13506NT. Is that correct?


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

RcCzarOfOld said:


> Yeah with the XXX's or the 767's in the Reedy quad mag, definitely the purples. Then you can put the biggest gear that will fit on it.



You are incorrect on the gear thing. There is only two gears possible. A high speed and a low speed set. The motor mesh is not adjustable. You replace the spur and pinion. I think last year every one ran the highspeed set.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

yes, you are correct sir!!!!!!!! two ratios , without a doubt hhhhyyyyyyyyyoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

BPSHADOW said:


> Brandon,
> I will try to keep the answers as simple as possible
> Tires- If you take care of them you can run 1 set for the season, although I will run new ones this year, my set from last season are still in good shape. Tamiya tires are the only ones that are legal, and they are available in two compounds Type A and Type B and run roughly $ 40 for a set.
> Handling- Different but similar to a TC, the cars tend to dance around more than a TC, but still handle well.
> ...


Thanks for the reply(s). I talked to Barry Z today so everything is looking good for F1 this summer.  

Where do you guys get parts and tires normally? Also what about the batteries? Has anyone decided what to run?

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

As far as parts go ,I order multiple spares in the pre season. At any given time I have enough plastic to build a new car. The part that you will go through the most are the suspension pivot balls. The stock ones bend almost by looking at them. A couple of companies including Tamiya offer titanium versions, but they are like $30 for 2 and I am not sure if they will hold up any better. A little advice, Tamiya offers the pivot balls as a service part and they are like $4 for a bag of 8, if you do it the other way you end up buying the whole screw bag for like $18 and you only get like 4 or 8. I special order the stuff through Larrys, but any LHS could get the stuff for you. Batteries are Freds dept, and it sounds like he is waiting on Otec. They have done the packs for the last 2 seasons and they were very good. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

....and if O'Tec supplies the batteries, Fred will have them here at the track for purchase


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I've been talking to Jeff and it looks like he can get the packs but we're working out the price. I know that I can get SMC packs for a reasonable price and Jeff's working out his cost to see if it's any better.

I'm looking at 3800's because that's what's ROAR legal. I want everyone to be able to use the packs when they go indoors at the end of the season. The latest 3800's aren't far off from the 4200's anyways. Well except the runtime...

The new cells are way better than what we ran last year (last for more cycles).


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Fred,
Are you going to handle the packs one way or the other?
Also is there anyone to do the motors again?
That was a killer deal, and if there is anyway to do it again I think you would have alot of takers :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll take care of the packs unless soemone else wants to foot the bill. I can get the packs either way, Jeff or from some one else.

Can you PM me a list of the bearing sizes for the 201? I think I pretty much have them all on hand now.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

I was just talking about putting the deal together, I would be willing to prepay for packs and motors if the deal is in place. I will get the list together and get it to you asap


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll take care of getting the packs together for opening day.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

If anyone is interested in another F1 car, nine's still in the basement collecting dust....


----------



## Memo (Sep 23, 2005)

Memo & James Raupp are in for the F1 Series, We would like to use the Panasonic Toyota 2006 color scheme, if it is not taken. 

I recently picked up bulk buy of 767 brushes for .90 a pair + shipping, I could try to get another 50 to 100 pair if there is interest / need. let me know.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Why don't you dust it off and join us this year for the series ?




Greg Anthony said:


> If anyone is interested in another F1 car, nine's still in the basement collecting dust....


----------



## Rlegend (Mar 28, 2006)

Memo said:


> Memo & James Raupp are in for the F1 Series, We would like to use the Panasonic Toyota 2006 color scheme, if it is not taken.
> 
> I recently picked up bulk buy of 767 brushes for .90 a pair + shipping, I could try to get another 50 to 100 pair if there is interest / need. let me know.


Already using Panasonic 2006 color scheme. Posted a few days ago SORRY


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

full size racing commitments....


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Memo said:


> Memo & James Raupp are in for the F1 Series, We would like to use the Panasonic Toyota 2006 color scheme, if it is not taken.
> 
> I recently picked up bulk buy of 767 brushes for .90 a pair + shipping, I could try to get another 50 to 100 pair if there is interest / need. let me know.


Memo,
You've got mail (PM)


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Is Carlos running F1? does he have a teammate? Anyone else else is running the series?


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

From Dans post on the other thread it seems like he might be a part timer at best.
It looks as though we have 6 solid team entries so far. If Carlos doesnt run, who will put the series together? Anyone see Australia? it was a pretty wild race.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

PM from Carlos says he is planing on running F1.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Looks like things are beginning to shape up.
Question? On the Spektrum Lap trigger, can anyone running the telemetry recieve data from a single trigger, or is the trigger bound like the rest of the system to a spcific radio. I was going to buy a trigger for my personal use, and probably will anyways, but it is one less thing to deal with at the track.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Never mind, I did the unmanly thing and read the instruction book. Only 1 trigger is necessary per track. Telemetry is cool


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone else interested in Telemetry see Riders in Ypsi. They are nice enough to be the ones supplying the lap trigger..


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Dan and Carlos should probably choose a team...

I think that they should choose Super Aguri. Choosing the slowest team can result in winning the championship.

On the real F1 scene, I wonder what Scott Speed said to get a $5000 fine from the FIA.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Fred B said:


> On the real F1 scene, I wonder what Scott Speed said to get a $5000 fine from the FIA.



When did that happen? I didn't see anything about that during the race coverage. Anyways, Scott Speed did really well. If I am not running a team can I choose whatever paint scheme I want or should I use anything not being used. I am leaning towards a Sauber BMW or a Ferrari.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

beerbarron said:


> When did that happen? I didn't see anything about that during the race coverage. Anyways, Scott Speed did really well. If I am not running a team can I choose whatever paint scheme I want or should I use anything not being used. I am leaning towards a Sauber BMW or a Ferrari.


You might want to try and hook up with someone who is looking for a partner. I ran by myself the first season, and looking back, it wasnt as much fun. Dan and Carlos have been Ferrari for all three years, of course first to the line is the winner, and if you snooze you lose. Although I would say that we should have no more than 2 of any given car, its too confusing.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Carlos might be looking for a teammate?? I am unsure if Dan has commited to running F1 this season.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

*F201 Racing for 2006*

Yes, Team Ferrari is taken. The body is finished. Schui is on-board, but Barichello may have taken a vacation brake. Don't know if he will end up with new teammate this year. Maybe Massa may joy the team, but he hasn't gotten much luck lately. 

There is a new powerplant in place and Bridgestone has developed a new set of special compound tires for the team this year. Ready to take on the new season, Team Ferrari believe they are on pace this year. Not making any forecasting on the first race, but Schui is very confident on putting a great battle on the first race of the season.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

*2006 Formula 1 Constructor/Team Championship Point Series *

*Team Formation: *
Teams will be comprised of two (2) drivers that will race and score points in the same event day. Drivers/Teams are encouraged to pick original Formula 1 team names and color schemes for their cars. 

Some examples of team names are: 

_Scuderia Marlboro Ferrari 
__West Mclaren__ Mercedes 
BMW Williams F1 
DHL Jordan Honda_

_Sauber Petronas 
Lucky Strike BAR Honda 
Mild Seven Renault F1 
Jaguar Racing_

_Orange Arrows Cosworth 
KL Minardi Asiatech 
Panasonic Toyota F1 _

_Red Bull F1 _

_Prost_



If a driver changes teams once the season started, the driver does not carry his previously earned team points to the new team. The new-formed team (due to new driver) continues to earn points from there on until the end of the season. BOTH cars for the new team MUST use the same body color team scheme. That driver keeps his “driver” points earned up to that point and continues to earn points on the “driver” championship. 

Team members should have paint schemes that closely resemble each other and are easily identifiable as team cars. Paint schemes of actual F1 teams is preferred and highly encouraged, but made up teams will be allowed provided they look like they could be a real team if any such team existed. Please keep team names tasteful (i.e. no team names that are either obscene or offensive in nature). 


*Race Format: *
The format will be comprised of one practice 5 minute session where drivers will be trying to set a fast-lap. Then it iwill be followed by one 5 minute qualifier session race to set the fast lap. Then it will be followed by two 5 minute mains each race day. 

*Qualifier: *
We will run the first heat as a practice session. The cars will grid according to their current point standings. We will use heads up start (i.e. all at once). Because this is fast lap qualifying, each vehicle is only required to complete 1 fast lap in the session, however it is highly recommended to do the full race in case other drivers improve over your "fast lap". All drivers must turn marshal regardless of the amount of laps taken. 



The grid for the second heat, the 5-minute qualifier will be set the same way as the first practice session. Again, we will use heads up start and shoot for the fast lap to qualify for the mains.




*Mains: *
There will be two 5minute Main events. 

The grid order for the FIRST MAIN will be done according to the fast lap times of the qualifying session race. The person with the fastest lap time will grid in 1st place for the FIRST MAIN RACE, the second fastest time will grid 2nd place and so on. 



The grid order for the SECOND MAIN will be the order in which they finished the FIRST MAIN. We will treat the time between the FIRST MAIN AND SECOND MAIN as one long pit stop, where you can make adjustments to your vehicle or fix if you break during the first main. If your car were to break in the first main event, it will take the grid in the order in which it "finished" in the first main. 

In the event of a rain out after the first half of the mains the finishing order will be used as the results for the race day. If it rains out before any mains is completed. The race will be re-scheduled for the next race day. 

*Scoring: *
The points will be based on which driver does the most laps after combining the results for the two main events. The total combined time will be 10+ minutes. In cases where drivers complete the same number of laps, positions will be awarded by lowest finishing times. In the event of a true tie (laps and time) the position will be awarded to the racer with the faster qualifying times. In case there is also tie in "fast lap" qualifying times as well, then both drivers will be awarded the same number of points for that position.


*F1 Points Table *
1st Place 10 Points 
2nd Place 9 Points 
3rd Place 8 Points 
4th Place 7 Points 
5th Place 6 Points 
6th Place 5 Points 
7th Place 4 Points 
8th Place 3 Points

9th Place 2 Points

10th Place and down 1 Point 

Team points shall be the COMBINED TOTALS of their drivers. Championship points for the Constructor/Team series shall be determined by the total points tally after all events have been completed in the season with TWO race drops allowed by each driver.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

*FORMULA 1 CLASS RULES:* 

1. Any manufacturer brand of electronic speed control, radio equipment, servo saver, antenna and ball bearings are allowed. 

2. Any 27 Mhz, 75 Mhz or 2.4GHz radio system. 

3. Any forward only ESC that is currently available on the market is allowed. Any ESC with reverse capability must be locked out. NO REVERSE ALLOWED.

4. Any Aftermarket Hop-up option is allowed as long as it is used in the way it was designed, UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED IN THESE RULES. Hop-up/aftermarket chassis will be allowed. 

5. Cutting or milling to lighten the chassis will be allowed. 

6. SPEC battery (3800 or new 4200) can be used and any battery and motor connectors may be used; vehicles may be hard wired. 

7. Only Tamiya reinforced Type A (53564 & 53565) and Type B (53660 & 53661) rubber-grooved tires are allowed. Any tire insert will be allowed. Absolutely NO SLICKS OR FOAM TIRES allowed! If tires are worn down to slicks, they must be replaced with grooved tires. All grooves must be showing before the race. Front tires may not be used in the rear as rear tires. No purposely shaving down the grooves of the tires. No touring car tires allowed. NOTE: On non-point series days, worn down and other manufacturers tires are allowed in order to conserve good tires for the series. 

8. Rims designed for the F201 car only. No touring car rims allowed. Rims must be to scale. 

9. Traction compound, tire additives and tire warmers are allowed. 

10. Reedy 19Turn motors must be used. Any brushes and springs are allowed. 

11. Only spec stick battery packs will be allowed for point series participants. The spec battery for this year will be???. The cost of these packs will be $XX. It is encouraged that each participant buy no more than two (2) battery packs. 

12. Body: F201 Formula 1 Lexan bodies only (including front and rear wing). A driver figure must be used with the body. Extra holes may be added for venting/cooling.

13. Only Tamiya stock or high-speed gear sets are allowed. Adjustable ratio or mixing the stock gear sets is not permitted 

14. Minimum vehicle weight is 53 oz. 


15. Vehicle track width: Maximum track width at no more than 200mm wide. 

16. No one-way bearings of any kind (differential or center mounted) will be allowed. 

17. 2WD Formula 1 Class (F101, F102, F103, and F103L chassis) will be separate class from 4WD Class (F201 chassis) for the constructor/team point series. 2WD and 4WD vehicles could compete in the same heats or mains, but their finishing times/laps and points will be calculated separately from 4wd to keep the class competition fair. 

18. Must have fun!


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

beerbarron said:


> When did that happen? I didn't see anything about that during the race coverage. Anyways, Scott Speed did really well. If I am not running a team can I choose whatever paint scheme I want or should I use anything not being used. I am leaning towards a Sauber BMW or a Ferrari.


As far as I'm concerned if you're not on a team you can run whatever paint scheme you like. It's not a huge deal for me as long as it's something traditional.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred B said:


> And the teams:
> 
> BMW Sauber
> Ferrari - Carlos and Dan (or?)
> ...


Updated teams.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Carlos,

My team is run by the Russians...You might not win more than one race before you go "missing".


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Fred B said:


> Hey Carlos,
> 
> My team is run by the Russians...You might not win more than one race before you go "missing".


Now that is funny! Remember us the Italians! We have similar ways to make the competition disappear!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Fred B said:


> On the real F1 scene, I wonder what Scott Speed said to get a $5000 fine from the FIA.


He told DC to f-off in front of FIA officials in a private meeting after the race.

So do you get a weight break if you are Scuderia Toro Rossa?


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

perez1410 said:


> Now that is funny! Remember us the Italians!



US Italians?? 

¿Que Pasa Amigo? That's Funny


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Xpressman said:


> He told DC to f-off in front of FIA officials in a private meeting after the race.
> 
> So do you get a weight break if you are Scuderia Toro Rossa?



Who is DC?

Oh yeah, and I have Barry's F1 now so I am in.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

beerbarron said:


> Who is DC?
> 
> Oh yeah, and I have Barry's F1 now so I am in.


DC-David Coulthard


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I wonder if Schuesmacker (AKA Carlos) asked the corner workers this after the last race...

"Can ya snap that back on?"


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

beerbarron said:


> Who is DC?
> 
> Oh yeah, and I have Barry's F1 now so I am in.


Welcome aboard!
Looks like its shaping up to be another great season.
If anyone needs graphics to complete their bodies, I have a vinyl cutter as well as access to most of the logos for any F1 scheme. I will offer the service for a nominal fee, but I would require the purchase of 2 sets and prepayment through PayPal. I will also be willing to do stuff for TC's as well. PM me for details.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

It's funny, because just before Shuey lost it on the curbing, Montoya did the same thing but regained control of the McLaren. I thought JPM was gonna lose it too. I think the Ferrari's were having tire issues all weekend also. Wrong compound fer the Bridgestone's.

Damn, I can't wait for OUR season to start! the wait is killing me!




Fred B said:


> I wonder if Schuesmacker (AKA Carlos) asked the corner workers this after the last race...
> 
> "Can ya snap that back on?"


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Just to clarify for newcomers.....

Rule #10: Reedy 19Turn motors must be used. Any brushes and springs are allowed. 

(for those who do not know, we run Reedy spec 19, locked timing motors)


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

DISH said:


> Just to clarify for newcomers.....
> 
> Rule #10: Reedy 19Turn motors must be used. Any brushes and springs are allowed.
> 
> (for those who do not know, we run Reedy spec 19, locked timing motors)



Darn, I have a new one. Does anyoe have a used Reedy for sale?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Brandon, I've got a used one you can have. I'll be at Josh's this afternoon and hopefully Sunday.


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

beerbarron said:


> Darn, I have a new one. Does anyoe have a used Reedy for sale?


If you ship it to me, I will use it for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Whoa....5 pages later.... 

time to dust off the car..or should i run it like i did last year. throw it down for a shake down right before the first quailfier?


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

DerekManchester said:


> Whoa....5 pages later....
> 
> time to dust off the car..or should i run it like i did last year. throw it down for a shake down right before the first quailfier?


Welcome to the party pal!
The players are starting to awaken from the Michigan slumber.
So whos going to start the first round of trash talk?
:tongue: :wave:


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Okay, so I have been running this car a little and have noticed the motor runs on the hot side. I need some suggestions on how to keep this motor cool. I have been using the stock gearing. I think its 55/21 with the Reedy. I was considering trying a cooling fan, vents in the body and or chassis, and whatever else sounds like a good idea. The temp readings that I had were around 170-180 at the armature. Maybe this normal but I don't remember my TC running this hot.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

More running with higher temps. 230 at the armature yesterday. I think my track is the biggest contributor, since it is really tight. I'll just limit runs to like two and a half minutes to keep the temps down. 

I am looking forward to Laser opening up. This is car is really cool!


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

If you are running on carpet. you will see higher temps, because you are putting more load on the motor coming out of the corners. The motors do run hot, but not as hot as a ROAR stocker. There is a little flap of plastic I believe on the battery hold down that keeps debris from getting in the spur, it also keeps the heat trapped in there, which will also eventually warp the chassis, unless you are running carbon. Anyways I would start with that as well as a fairly large hole in the chassis itself. Running on pavement should reduce the temps a little, although the cars just run hot, we have run them for three years now and havent had any major problems with the heat. Keep the questions coming, anything to help a newbie get up to speed.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Notice: 

If your going to be racing with us & have a personal transponder, you could PM or email us your number, frequency, ability & classes you will be running. It will make it easier for me on race day


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes, I am running on carpet. Going to try a slotted hole in the chassis beneath the motor and a cooling fan if I can find one. The heat doesn't really bother me - I will for sure switch to the silver brushes though. Thanks.




BPSHADOW said:


> If you are running on carpet. you will see higher temps, because you are putting more load on the motor coming out of the corners. The motors do run hot, but not as hot as a ROAR stocker. There is a little flap of plastic I believe on the battery hold down that keeps debris from getting in the spur, it also keeps the heat trapped in there, which will also eventually warp the chassis, unless you are running carbon. Anyways I would start with that as well as a fairly large hole in the chassis itself. Running on pavement should reduce the temps a little, although the cars just run hot, we have run them for three years now and havent had any major problems with the heat. Keep the questions coming, anything to help a newbie get up to speed.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

If you're running the plastic chassis, you don't want to cook the motor too much. The chassis will melt around the motor mount and the chassis will crack. The chassis is cheap but it's a pain to change.

The key to not cooking the motor is to roll into it a little off the corners.


----------



## mixed (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah.. roll into it REAL slow after EVERY corner.. that has to b the fast!


----------



## mixed (Apr 14, 2006)

does anyone know what batteries we will b running and how much $$. or should i start looking for ways to put a LiPo in the f201


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I rolled it last year and I seemed to do pretty well...

The batteries will be Intellect 3800 stick packs and the cost will be between 30 and 35 bucks. Probably closer to 30...

I'm planning on having the packs for sale next weekend at the first race.


----------



## Memo (Sep 23, 2005)

James & Memo Have to start painting so we will choose Renault F1 Team, Light Bule and yellow. Carlos or Fred please update the team lost and we'll start painting.

We would like 2 stick packs each.

I have ordered 100 pair of 767 brushes. Will bring them to the track , $10 for 10 pair.

Memo


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Put me down for two packs Fred. I'm pretty sure Brad will want two also.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

DISH said:


> Put me down for two packs Fred. I'm pretty sure Brad will want two also.


Quit talkiing for me dammit! You know I have no trouble talking so let me do it. ( JK) Yes I would be delighted to purchase two. 
Again, if anyone needs graphics cut, I can do them, but I need advanced notice and I would like to do them as two car sets. The cost depends on the complexity, and how many logos I have to create. So far I am figuring that an average decal set fo two cars is going to run about $30. Fred has already contacted me and I will run them first come first serve. I will also do touring car stuff so pass the word on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Updated Teams:

BMW Sauber
Ferrari - Carlos and Dan (or?)
Honda
McLaren - Dish and Brad
Midland - Fred and Derek
Red Bull
Renault - James and Memo
Super Aguri
Toro Rosso
Toyota - Rlegend
Williams


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

FYI 

I was at livonia riders yesterday they had a used F201 complete with a graphite chassis and all the fancy stuff to go with it. CV joints, light shafts, BB shock pivots, alum motor mount reinforced arms and more all for $150.00


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

lazerpunk said:


> FYI
> 
> I was at livonia riders yesterday they had a used F201 complete with a graphite chassis and all the fancy stuff to go with it. CV joints, light shafts, BB shock pivots, alum motor mount reinforced arms and more all for $150.00


I believe that that chassis originally belonged to Tim Stamper, I think one of the guys that works there bought it from him


----------



## Mosborne (Oct 15, 2004)

Fred B said:


> Updated Teams:
> 
> BMW Sauber
> Ferrari - Carlos and Dan (or?)
> ...


 My son and I would like to participate in the F1 racing this year. I'm a little confused on the team choosing and what exactly I need to do to officially sign up. Please be patient while we get up to speed on F1.

Thanks,

Marty Osborne


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Marty 

Just pick one of the teams that haven't been claimed yet. look on the web for the paint design and Paint up a body to match. bpshadow will make you some sticker sheets if you need them for a small charge. If you don't like any of the teams listed you can pick a vintage F1 paint design, or make your own as long as both cars match.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

BPSHADOW said:


> I believe that that chassis originally belonged to Tim Stamper, I think one of the guys that works there bought it from him


Has anyone ever noticed how many cars used to be Tim Stampers?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll have SMC stick packs for the first race. They'll be $35 and will be 3800's.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Fred B said:


> I'll have SMC stick packs for the first race. They'll be $35 and will be 3800's.



I am looking for two packs. See you Sunday.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Fred, you can save two packs for me. I will miss the opening day at Lazer.


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

anyone got link to 3r racing the f201 chassis people


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Here ya go...

http://www.3racing.com.hk/x_main.jsp


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Updated Teams:

BMW Sauber
Ferrari - Carlos and Mr. X (AKA The Artist Formerly Known As Prince)
Honda
McLaren - Dish and Brad
Midland - Fred and Derek
Red Bull
Renault - James and Memo
Super Aguri
Toro Rosso
Toyota - Rlegend
Williams


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Fred,
Do you mean this weekend, or the first points race?
I was going to come down this weekend, but it is not looking likely.
I am in for 2 packs, and possibly a 3rd if you have extras :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll have the batteries for this weekend. I don't have them in hand yet but I paid for them so they'll be here. I have 10 packs for this weekend and I'm going to figure out how many more I need to have to finish off what everyone needs.

FB


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Мы в Мидленде выиграем все гонки. Все колени будут нашими, чтобы доминировать. Все другие команды могут просто наблюдать, поскольку мы берем вайкторис.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Fred B said:


> Мы в Мидленде выиграем все гонки. Все колени будут нашими, чтобы доминировать. Все другие команды могут просто наблюдать, поскольку мы берем вайкторис.


Well I think you are right about that


----------



## mixed (Apr 14, 2006)

can i still get a pack, or is my car gonna sit till you get more.


----------



## Mosborne (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok,

Marty and Jake would like to take the Jaguar Crossworth as our paint scheme for a team. I know it's not on the list but Jake thinks it looks better than the ones that are left.

Marty


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Updated Teams:

BMW Sauber
Ferrari - Carlos and Mr. X (AKA The Artist Formerly Known As Prince)
Honda
McLaren - Dish and Brad
Midland - Fred and Derek
Red Bull
Renault - James and Memo
Super Aguri
Toro Rosso
Toyota - Rlegend
Williams
Jaguar - Marty and Jake


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

You guys can pick any team that you want. We really don't care as long as it looks like an F1 team (new old or emaginary).

There should be enough packs for this weekend with the people that are going. Worst case, a few of us will need to run on one pack. I'll have the rest for next weekend so there won't be a shortage or anything. I just didn't want to shell out $700 for batteries all at once.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Fred B said:


> Мы в Мидленде выиграем все гонки. Все колени будут нашими, чтобы доминировать. Все другие команды могут просто наблюдать, поскольку мы берем вайкторис.


Не столь быстро. Мы будем видеть то, что новая команда из Ньюпорта может сделать этим летом :tongue: 

Brandon


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Ummm... Yes, but only with mayonnaise...


----------



## Mosborne (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, with all the talk going on for which motor is allowed at Lazer. I need to know which 19T motor is allowed for the F1. I'm not even sure what 19T I have in the car right now, I just bought what Riders had 2 of the day I got them.

Thank you,

Marty


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Reedy 19T locked timing Quad Magnet is the motor for the F1 races. If you have any other 19T motor, it may need to be restricted to meet the same performance as the Reedy. In real F1 racing today there is a team still running V10 engines while the rest of the teams run the V8. The team that runs the V10 have a restrictor plate in the intake and two cylinders deactivated. In your case, if it is any different motor, we may have to deactivate/remove one of your brushes or spring or a combination of both!!!! LOL!


----------



## Mosborne (Oct 15, 2004)

How about I just drive around blindfolded or better yet just only run with 3 wheels. Or we could remove my steering servo.

That would keep the marshals busy.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

beerbarron said:


> Has anyone ever noticed how many cars used to be Tim Stampers?


 
I've owned 'em all and most people want them after they see them run.

There are 4 cars running at CEFX that were mine once. And 1 that was mine twice.

Everything's always for sale, anytime. It just comes down to the right price.

Tim


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Tim Stamper said:


> I've owned 'em all and most people want them after they see them run.
> 
> There are 4 cars running at CEFX that were mine once. And 1 that was mine twice.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know. Every time I turned around this spring I hear " I just bought it. It used to be Stamper's. "

BTW, you mentioned a T2 setup. Is that posted somewhere? See ya. :wave:


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

I got a car from a friend that got it from a guy on the east coast that got it from a dude in Thailand that bought it from Tim Stamper... :freak:


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

beerbarron said:


> Yeah, I know. Every time I turned around this spring I hear " I just bought it. It used to be Stamper's. "
> 
> BTW, you mentioned a T2 setup. Is that posted somewhere? See ya. :wave:


PM me your e-mail address and i'll send it to ya.

Tim


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Updated Teams:

BMW Sauber
Ferrari - Carlos and Pedro "The President" Sanchez
Honda
McLaren - Dish and Brad
Midland - Fred and Derek
Red Bull
Renault - James and Memo
Super Aguri
Toro Rosso
Toyota - Rlegend
Williams
Jaguar - Marty and Jake


----------

